

Ask HN: How long until ramen profitability with iphone apps - phd_student

I'm considering dropping out to focus full time on iphone apps.<p>I'm curious to hear stories from people who've already taken the plunge.<p>How long did it take you to ream ramen profitability with iphone apps?<p>(Responses like "3 months ... long insightful story ..." is much much better than things like "3 months")
======
hboon
1 single practical piece of advice if you decide to drop out - make sure you
set up the paid developer account along with both paid and free contracts
before you drop out.

If it's done quickly, you have nothing to lose for waiting, if it takes a long
time, count yourself lucky you waited.

